# Spectacular 2010



## Blayze (May 10, 2010)

If you know what it is and you'll be there, we should definitely meet! If you don't know what it is, then you obviously won't be there and you probably won't be reading this thread in the first place. Just let me know how I'll know you and I'll do the same. I'd love to meet another furry/scaly.


----------



## Blayze (May 12, 2010)

Well, either no furries are going or just nobody checks the forum for this kind of thing. Dang. By the way, I also had an idea for a different way to identify one another, if anyone who's going suddenly sees this: using specific words ("code words", if you prefer) that one would respond to with a predetermined corresponding word or words to confirm to each that the other is a furry. It's not as confusing as I make it sound.


----------



## Blayze (May 22, 2010)

Just poking at this again to try to get people's attention. Surely in the thousand people that will be attending there must be at least ONE furry, come on! *sniffle*


One is the loneliest number....


----------

